
Radiation emerges as an intriguing – and divisive – treatment for Covid-19 - lame-robot-hoax
https://www.statnews.com/2020/07/16/an-old-idea-ignites-new-debate-with-clinical-trials-testing-radiation-for-pneumonia-in-covid-19-experts-remain-divided-on-its-merits/
======
verdverm
Sounds expensive, like they need to make up for the lost revenue in cancer
"treatment" since "non-essential" visits were frowned upon for so long out of
worry that we might run out of capacity.

